# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Bitte meiner bisherigen Threads/Post löschen, da ich die Sachen bereits verkauft habe

## elvis

Bitte meiner bisherigen Threads/Post löschen, da ich die Sachen bereits verkauft habe.
Danke LG Elvis

----------


## Sethimus

leicht unverschaemt?

----------


## georg

Wir wärs wenn du einfach *Verkauft* drunter postest?

Ansonsten schicke ich dir gerne meinen Stundensatz und AB und nehme deinen Post als Bestellung.  :Big Grin:   :Devil:

----------

